# Matt White Finish for Wood



## andrewm (11 Nov 2010)

I have been using Sikkens Rubbol BL Primer and Sikkens Rubbol BL Matura water-based paint for finishing MDF and have had very good results. Indeed, I have recommended them on these forums. I have just gone to order some more for finishing a kitchen larder and have been told that it has been discontinued. 

Can anyone recommend an alternative. I have no spraying facilities and have always had good results applying the Rubbol with a foam roller. I would much prefer a matt finish to an eggshell since most of the house is already finished in it. I have just used a Dulux Trade eggshell because I needed a colour and it has come out much more glossy than I would like.

So, looking for a matt white roller-able finish for MDF and wood, preferably water based so that it doesn't yellow.

What would you choose?

Andrew


----------



## andrewm (12 Nov 2010)

Well, I am drawing a blank here. The big producers seem more interested in fancy flash applications to change colours on their websites than useful information.

Johnstones allow selection by location surface and finish but interior, wood and matt brings up only one. Blackboard paint. Perhaps I should email them to ask whether it comes in white  

It would appear that Laura Ashley of all people do a matt water-based paint for wood but that seems to come in every shade but white and the tin advises 'use within six months' what is that all about.

So, any other ideas. If not I guess that I will have to go with the Satura which is a satin and hope that it looks OK.

Andrew


----------



## ProShop (14 Nov 2010)

Andrew,
Have you looked at the Morrells range, you might find something there. good cust support. Or try Farrow & Ball.

hope this helps


----------



## andrewm (15 Nov 2010)

ProShop":229q9dgc said:


> Andrew,
> Have you looked at the Morrells range, you might find something there. good cust support. Or try Farrow & Ball.
> 
> hope this helps



I have now. All the Morrells products that I have found have been for spray application - which I do not have the facilities or the space for. F&B does a matt water based paint but it says not suitable for kitchens and, like the Laura Ashley range, use within 6 months. In fact thinking about it I suspect that the Laura Ashley range is made by F&B.

Thanks anyway,

Andrew


----------



## cornucopia (15 Nov 2010)

Andrew you wil still find Magura on the shelf in certain stockist-

www.decoratingdirect.co.uk
www.designercolours.com

Rubbol satura is very good- or F&B estate eggshell is a true eggshell finish

If the Dulux trade eggshell is the new 2010 compliant range you will find it will reach a true eggshell sheen in about 2-3 weks after application but beware it will yellow fairly quickly.


----------



## andrewm (15 Nov 2010)

cornucopia":2usm3dvk said:


> Andrew you wil still find Magura on the shelf in certain stockist-
> 
> www.decoratingdirect.co.uk
> www.designercolours.com
> ...



DecoratingDirect was my first port of call, I have had my previous supplies from them. It was they who told me that it had been discontinued despite still being on their website.

Designer Colours don't have Sikkens in their paint by brand section and searching for Magura takes you to the Satura page. 

As far as the Dulux Trade Eggshell goes it is the yellowing that is the problem and why I wanted water-based.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## tomatwark (18 Nov 2010)

Hi 

I had a similar discussion with my laquer supplier recently.

They are Morrells agents and I buy Morrells laquer for spraying from them.

They recommended for hand finishing Sayerlack which is susposed to have more pigment in it than the Morrells.

I have only just got my first tins of Sayerlack but as soon as I have given it a go will report back.

I am trying to get away from spray finishing due to the location and problems with heating the spray shop. ( it is really a static caravan I ripped the inside out of and added fan and filters.) :shock: 

Tom


----------



## goldeneyedmonkey (18 Nov 2010)

Is this the one that's been discontinued? Cheers_Dan.


----------



## andrewm (18 Nov 2010)

goldeneyedmonkey":2qbuy0a4 said:


> Is this the one that's been discontinued? Cheers_Dan.



Yes, and hopefully Acko's have managed to get me a can and it is being shipped today. I will keep you informed if it all turns out right.

Andrew


----------



## andrewm (26 Nov 2010)

Just to report back on this. I have now received a 2.5L tin of said paint from Acko's so the project can proceed as intended. I notice however that it has now been removed from their website.

Shame as it is one of the best paints that I have found for painting things that would probably otherwise have been sprayed.

Thanks for everyone's suggestions.

Andrew


----------



## rhcoe (30 Nov 2010)

Andrew
According to Sikkens web site both products are still available. Suggest you give their technical help desk a call and find out where you can get it from. If you live in the southern home counties I find Brewers are very good.


----------



## andrewm (1 Dec 2010)

rhcoe":3uz3cm3q said:


> Andrew
> According to Sikkens web site both products are still available. Suggest you give their technical help desk a call and find out where you can get it from. If you live in the southern home counties I find Brewers are very good.



that was my first port of call. From their response:


> The Rubbol Magura was discontinued some time ago now, we do not have a direct equivalent however the nearest product would be our Rubbol Satura.



Andrew


----------

